# Sunfish



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

Malaysian Sunfish @ Aquatic Kingdom, about 3", red with blue lines, check it out


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

What is a malaysian sunfish?
Gary


----------



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

pattern looks like this discus but on a sunfish's body


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm pretty sure they're longear sunfish (lepomis megalotis), but maybe a line bred strain from far east cuz they're really red!


----------

